# Check out this prototype hybrid military truck!



## HardwireULV (May 13, 2013)

http://tardec.army.mil/ulv/intro.html


----------



## joewaters (Nov 17, 2013)

Not exactly a quick response, but my son just pointed out how far back military hybrids really go. 

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/M8_Greyhound


----------

